# My Mini Tank



## Zion Lion (Jul 9, 2009)

My 55g tank has a little brother.










I just finished redoing my Mini 2.5 Gallon Tank.










-2.5g
-3M color quartz sand (white/grey mix) 
-Lava rocks 
-Compact Fluorescent Light
-Jebo Mini in Tank Filter
-Hydor Mini Heater
-Black Background


----------



## prov356 (Sep 20, 2006)

Very nice :thumb: I love the dark lava rocks. The small one looks like it needs a couple of the plants to coordinate fully though.


----------



## Cognition (Oct 14, 2009)

yeah, add some greenary... might i ask what you plan to keep in it? and is the lava rock that color naturally or is at algea?


----------



## Zion Lion (Jul 9, 2009)

I'm not sure what i'm going to put in it. I was thinking a couple neon tetras or something. As for the color of the rock. thats the natural color.


----------



## steelers fan (Jun 26, 2009)

crown betta


----------



## Zion Lion (Jul 9, 2009)

I had my Halfmoon in it. It was boring in that tank. haha all he did was stay at the top like all bettas. i need something that will utilize most/all of the space.


----------



## HatchettUK (Jan 6, 2010)

Paradise fish?

James


----------



## cichlidno0b (Feb 1, 2010)

great looking tanks!


----------



## Rhinox (Sep 10, 2009)

lol if you framed a pic of the 2.5g tank just right, it would look like a HUUUUUGE tank. very nice now I want one thanks my wifes gonna kill me


----------



## Robtheheretic (Nov 14, 2009)

i love the tank; and something that could be real nice looling in it is glow fish, there a little pricey but the dark color of the tank will really make the pop.


----------



## ahud (Aug 22, 2009)

Glofish are human engineered zebra danios.

I disagree with buying them.

just my two cents.


----------



## Robtheheretic (Nov 14, 2009)

the thing about glow fish is its now part of there dna so if you breed two of the same color you get that color. i dont see the problem with its not like they are painted


----------



## ahud (Aug 22, 2009)

Well if you think about it like that then whats wrong with hybrids? Why not make tangs more colorful? We could make multies purple and occies green. When we get into changing species that drastically, it could really have a big effect on the aquarist hobby.

Nature is perfect, I am uncomfortable with humans tampering with it.

Sorry to hijack your post!


----------



## PhillyFish (Jan 25, 2010)

Looks great! Specifically what kind of light do you have on the 55gal? Thanks.


----------



## GaFishMan1181 (Dec 17, 2008)

That mini tank is AWSOME...i seriously have go to get one...what are the dimensions?


----------



## scrubjay (Oct 25, 2009)

Glowlight Tetras _Hemigrammus erythrozonus_ for open water schooling, group of pencilfish for hovering around some plants.

I like it!


----------



## Zion Lion (Jul 9, 2009)

The Dimensions are 16L x 6W x 9H.

The specs on the 55g are
-55g 
-3M color quartz sand (white/grey mix) 
-Lava rocks 
-Artificial plants 
-Aquaclear 110 powerfilter
-Aquaclear powerhead 70 with filter 
-Topfin 150w heater 
-Aquatic Life Dual bulb T5 light (10,000k bulb / 420/460 bulb)


----------



## phinex (Feb 4, 2010)

nice


----------

